# White underbase for black ink?



## Eliasledezma (Jul 22, 2015)

Will there be a problem if I print black over a white underbase? Does anyone have any experience doing this. I've done other colors just not black over underbase.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Why do you feel the need? Will it make a difference in the final print?


----------



## Eliasledezma (Jul 22, 2015)

Just to eliminate the trouble of registration.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, it won't hurt so if it helps you no harm in doing it. Won't make the print too thick, right?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

No need to create a bullet proof print if it isn't necessary. A white underbase will give the black a plastic look where as if you print the black direct it will look better and the print will breathe better.


----------



## ABM (Mar 15, 2015)

Eliasledezma said:


> Will there be a problem if I print black over a white underbase? Does anyone have any experience doing this. I've done other colors just not black over underbase.


I do this all the time for clients. The reason they want it done is because they're too cheap to pay for another ink color. So, a halftone of 35% or less against a white background is supposed to replicate a "grey" effect without actually printing grey ink. The halftone over the white will not be absolute black, it may grey a little. This is assuming you print it with a 230+ mesh. As Ripcord said the black will have a glossy look but any color printed over a flashed white does that. 

Just make sure you're printing solid white under the black and have the black halftone area set to overprint.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

What everyone else said. If your flashing that black be very very very very careful *poof*


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Like Splathead said, why do you need to put the white underbase under black? Are you looking for a special finished look?


----------



## Eliasledezma (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone. After reading your input I've decided to knockout the white so as to print the black directly onto the shirt. Thanks again


----------



## edwwardLiie (Mar 6, 2017)

It's really a good decision that you print black directly onto the shirts, I am sure your decision will be less costly.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Wait what color is the shirts.


----------

